# Columbus Day (Oct. 12) Beach Dive?



## jrh1974 (Sep 18, 2015)

As I am off work on Columbus Day, I am hoping to go down to Destin and dive the Grayton Beach artificial reef site and the Destin jetties. Tides aren't perfect, but they'll be incoming all day long. Any other government employed stiffs off on Monday and interested in diving these sites? I'll be travelling from Montgomery, AL area, so my goal would be to dive between 10 a.m. and 2-3 p.m.


----------

